# Rallies



## WingPete (Jan 29, 2006)

Is there any information regarding potential rallies in the months of May, June July & Aug next year, close enough to the M 25 & Home Counties ? 
Preferably one where there is decent music/entertainment and a bar.
Any guidance most welcomed


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

Pete,

Have a look at the top right of this page, where it says Rally / Tours


----------



## WingPete (Jan 29, 2006)

*Too far*

I did run my eye over the proposed rallies for next year, but none meet my wish for one near to M 25 & Home Counties.
Something like the rally attended past weekend in Malvern. Small enough to avoid crowds but good enough for enjoyment and meeting friends.


----------

